# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Zorg voor pijnpatiënten kan beter wat betreft samenwerking

## Leontien

Heel veel mensen kampen dagelijks met pijn. Volgens de samenwerkende patiëntenverenigingen krijgt pijn nog niet die aandacht die het verdient. De ervaringen van chronische pijnpatiënten zijn in kaart gebracht door het Nederlands instituut in samenwerking met Pijn Platforum Nederland en vier patiëntenorganisaties.

Naar voren kwam dat mensen wel tevreden zijn over de communicatie met de zorgverleners. Echter schort het nog wel eens aan de voorlichting over wat mogelijk is en wat niet. De relatie tussen zorgverlener en patiënt blijkt uitermate belangrijk te zijn. De patiënt wil gehoord worden en serieus worden genomen. Doch wordt er ook onbegrip ervaren door uitspraken dat er niets aan te doen is of dat ze er mee moeten leren leven. Zodra het vertrouwen in de zorgverlener goed is, worden deze uitsparen eerder geaccepteerd.

Veel patiënten kampen met verschillende behandelaars en zorgverleners. Ervaren wordt dat er weinig wordt overlegd onderling, waardoor de behandelingen en medicatie niet op elkaar aansluiten of juist dubbel worden gegeven. Er zijn ook patiënten die een vast aanspreekpunt hebben in de vorm van de huisarts of de specialist. Deze mensen zijn tevreden over de continuïteit van de zorg en de samenwerking tussen zorgverleners. 

Sinds kort is er een opleiding begonnen voor pijnconsulent. Wellicht zouden zij een vast aanspreekpunt kunnen zijn voor deze mensen.

Kun jij de bovenstaande conclusie begrijpen of heb je een andere ervaring?

----------


## Yv

Een kennis van me heeft een nekhernia nadat hij gedotterd is. Voor zijn hart krijgt hij bloedverdunners, waardoor hij geen spuit kan krijgen in zijn nek. Nu wil het geval dat hij zich niet gehoord en begrepen voelt, omdat hij te horen krijgt dat hij alleen plat mag liggen en ermee moet leren leven.

----------

